# purebred nubian moonspotted doe need help should i buy or not?! is udder ok?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She is 8 years old and registered 

G6S Normal and classified GP82 at age 6
She is asking 225 without papers or 250 with

And with transportation it will cost me an extra 50 dollars so 300 for this doe
I got lucky i found someone can bring her and its on the exact same date i am moving 
Should i buy her?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know a great deal about Nubians, but as a goat, she looks sound. 

-Would prefer that her teats didn't brush against her legs. More rear udder height would be nice, and better defined medial, but she's eight, so doing all right there, I guess. 
-That is not, in fact, a dip in her chine, but a white spot that doesn't show well against the white wall, that makes it look that way. 
-To my mind, having a registered goat isn't much use without the papers. 
-Two more kiddings should return her price in kids that you sell. 

I'd advise getting more opinions from people who know Nubians. Folks, prices quoted are CDN (right, BoerKing?), valued at 83 cents US today, so costs quoted are a little cheaper than first meets the eye.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes canadian dollars

She looks beutiful to me the colouring and pattern
A dip in her chine? Whats that? Thanks
Is she to old to have kids? How long can she go? Owener is selling because she has alot of goats i may be buying 1 more off her


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She's beautiful. Only, I don't love her udder. She doesn't have much udder capacity, and her medial suspensory ligament, side attachments, & back attachments are weak. When did she freshen? What is her registration number?

The rule of thumb is to retire a doe from kidding at 10 years old. But use your best judgement. If she isn't handling pregnancies well, retire her earlier. If she is still going strong at ten years old, you could breed her a couple times more.

I would buy her with papers. Is the herd tested for CL & CAE?

Let me see if I can find a picture of a goat with a weak chine...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

That is a pic when she was 7 years old

She told me she has no recent pics and she is hairy right now
But i asked for pics 

And to add she told me she is tested for cae and johnes


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Read this thread for a good thorough explanation on chines:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/please-critique-my-new-nd-doe-152474/


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So would you buy this doe?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I would get her if her udder was up to snuff. Are you planning on milking her? 
If you breed her to a buck with really good udder genetics her kids will end up pretty nice.

Did she ever get a linear appraisal? Do they do that in Canada?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No i dont plan on milking her 
But i want good quality kids 
And i do have a pretty good buck his father is saada king ransom


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you have pics of you buck?
I like her I think I’d buy her if I were you. She needs a better rear udder and stronger medial but she’s pretty nice for 8 years old


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sylvie said:


> She's beautiful. Only, I don't love her udder. She doesn't have much udder capacity, and her medial suspensory ligament, side attachments, & back attachments are weak. When did she freshen? What is her registration number?
> 
> The rule of thumb is to retire a doe from kidding at 10 years old. But use your best judgement. If she isn't handling pregnancies well, retire her earlier. If she is still going strong at ten years old, you could breed her a couple times more.
> 
> ...


Yes the herd is tested
And her mother had her when she was 11 i dont know if that helps
And ok thanks


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Most of my problem with her udder is her lack of capacity. If your buck will improve that, she might be really good for your herd.

But I wouldn't buy her for my herd unless she had a pretty good udder. My nigerian dwarf probably produces more than this doe. 

Current pictures of her udder might help, & we'd love to see pics of your buck!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

margaret said:


> Do you have pics of you buck?
> I like her I think I'd buy her if I were you. She needs a better rear udder and stronger medial but she's pretty nice for 8 years old


Yes ill post it now give me 5 mins


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My buck


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sylvie said:


> Most of my problem with her udder is her lack of capacity. If your buck will improve that, she might be really good for your herd.
> 
> But I wouldn't buy her for my herd unless she had a pretty good udder. My nigerian dwarf probably produces more than this doe.
> 
> Current pictures of her udder might help, & we'd love to see pics of your buck!


Haha lol
My buck sorry some pics are sideways

Just tilt ur head! Haha hes 3 yrs old
He is a registered purebred i can post his pedigree if you like!
I know! Hes ugly right lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello and the pic of the udder was when she was 2 months fresh


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that her udder on a 12 hour fill?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I do not know i can ask


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems like a fair price. Not a bad looking doe.

Be careful with ground transporters. Do your research before hiring one.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I was originally going to buy a boer buck off her since she was making a trip this way but i didnt buy him shes a alpine breeder but she does AI into female boers
And i asked her she said she can bring it down for me but now i need to make a deal with the owner with this goat

Shes not a transporter company


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just be cautious...no matter who is hauling...unless you know them personally and fully trust them. Good luck!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Why is that? Theft? 

Or can transmit other diseases with other goats?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are a lot of things that can go wrong. I had a very bad experience with a ground hauler who was/is also a breeder. I should have done more research on her and asked around. I won't go into details, but will say that I will never use a ground transporter again unless I know the person and can trust them fully. I will air ship or pick up the goat myself.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys some more info she told me that shes missing quite a few incisors from age and she did kid in april but the baby was deformed 
So she had put him down
Is that something for me to be concerned about? Is it because of old age? Thanks


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think deformed kids are more common with old age.
Something about the eggs being exposed to everything the doe has been exposed to and you're more likely to get kids that aren't normal


----------

